# Bat Bird



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone elses bird do this and why do they do this?


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

yeah my Sheldon does  great photo


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine usually just stands upright cause he doesn't like being upside down. It usually means they are claiming what they want


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

All day every day!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Yup! It's a tiel's way of saying "This is mine!"

Echo does it all the time, i think she owns more stuff in my flat than i do 

Fantastic photo, such a beautiful bird


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

My girls do it alot !! Peanut is the only male that does it upside down like that the rest of the boys do it standing up hehe


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats awesome!
Yep Skiddles does it...mainly off her bell. LOL!


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you, Skye does it both upright and upside down most often on that perch. I always just thought he was stretching his wings. Silly bird claiming things that are already his


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Is Skye a DNA sexed male? If he does this A LOT, there's a likelihood that he is female. Honey (my hen) does it all the time and the males I've previously had didn't, and neither does Henry. Coco does her own version of bat bird where she lifts her wings and sways around but is upright instead of upside down. But, I'm not certain about Coco's gender. It is a common thing that hens do though.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> It is a common thing that hens do though


Males do it too, this is not a gender specific trait. My females were more inclined to hang upside down (especially Daisy) but my males did it more often when they landed on something (namely me) than my females would. So either gender CAN do it, doesn't mean all birds WILL do it lol. They just like showing off sometimes!


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

He likes to do it once or twice in the morning when he first wakes up and anytime my cat comes in my room (don't worry she is only allowed in when I'm in the room). I've only seen him do it upside down twice now. He isn't DNA sexed but he does heart wings ALL the time and is quite vocal. He has yet to whistle yet though...


----------

